# Why cant I crop images with windows 7?



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

On windows vista I could simply click 'fix' and then I could crop the image but with windows 7 there is no 'fix' button to click. Is there another way of cropping an image?
thanks in advance


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please let us know what program you were using in Vista (the one that had the "fix" command). I've tried it in my copy of Vista and cannot locate the "fix" command.


----------



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi mate, thanks for the reply. My bad, it was xp not vista which had the fix button.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't have a "fix" in XP either.
Could this be an "add-on" program that you were using?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In windows 7 I use paint which now has a few added extras over the older version

use the select tool to select the area you then click on the crop tool


----------



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks done fishing, will try that.
Usasma, i have only ever used xp and vista and I only know how to use the basic photo programme which comes with the laptop. never mind, looks like its paint from now on.
Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What Program came with your laptop ??? I can take a look at it and see if I can see how it handles on my PC

are you on 32 bit or 64 bit ?


----------



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

Not sure, just when I click on a photo it opens with windows, so imguessing its just a simple picture viewer of some type.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's probably Windows photo viewer for Win7.

XP had something similar but I don't remember it being able to do much more than allowing to rotate photo's.


----------



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

Donty want to sound rude as I appreciate your help, but im 100% certain there was a fix button, which opened a side panel on the right with a few colour tools and a crop tool.
Also im 100% it was a basic programme shipped with windows xp. Sorry if that sounds rude.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

There is no Fix button on my XP or Vista versions of windows picture viewer. Depending on the Brand of the Laptop, the manufacturer may have included a editing program.

You might look at Picassa . . it has basic photo editing and is easy to use.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_picasa/


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think you're being rude at all .. I DON'T know everything and I frequently have to check :laugh: I've been using ACDsee for years (since Win 98 or worse maybe Win3.10 :grin that maybe I missed something in the native windows Programs!

I'm taking your word for it and just starting up my XP SP3 PC .. I'll check out the options. It may not have been fix, perhaps edit ??

What I have found are

Microsoft Picture & Fax Viewer - No Fix or edit, just rotate.

Microsoft Office Picture Manager - has tools and does crop but this would have been installed with Microsoft Office so possibly not this either!

All other programs that I see are ones that I have installed.

Another possibility is that you have a photo scanner and you were defaulting to using that software.

My laptop which doesn't have Office installed, runs XP SP3 & only lists Paint & Microsoft Picture & Fax Viewer


----------



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi again, I have just got out my old laptop and it is running vista home premium and the programme is windows photo gallery. the fix button (defitnaly fix) is second button from the right at the top.
Realy appreciate all your help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope - not rude at all. I just can't find the "fix" button on my systems.
But, I'm not the best one to answer this since I don't do much with editing photo's.

I responded to the initial post because no one else had responded in 24 hours.
Now that others with more experience are here - I'll bow out.

Good Luck!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can download Windows Photo Gallery here:

http://windowslive.com/Desktop/PhotoGallery


----------



## Dawkins terrier (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks mate, thats great.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I must admit that Windows Photo Gallery is not a software that I have ever heard of or used .. but then we can't know everything can we :laugh:

Glad you found the software you needed


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Windows Live Photo Gallery does have a fix button.


----------

